# Replacing small trebles



## oldbarboy (Sep 29, 2011)

After a good but rained out session I am faced with replacing trebles on my scum dogs. I got some size 14 owners? hope these are correct but I am having hells own trouble replacing them. Is there a trick or is there someone who you can send them to get them replaced. Im not lazy but I just carnt seem to get the split ring open.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Have you got split ring pliers?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

What you want is the smith split-ring pincette:










About $15 from good tackle shops. They work a treat.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Small screwdriver and pair of long nose plyers do the job for me.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats what thumb nails are for.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Thats what thumb nails are for.


X2, as long as you don't eat most of them like i do..


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Thats what thumb nails are for.


Hmmmm, No Way!!!!

Tiny little hooks that are as sharp as needles and fat fingers means it split ring pliers and also a pair of needle nose pliers for me to.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

OK, here are a couple of quick tips:
1.grab some pointy nose tweezers and bend one of the tips at right angles toward the other tip. Instant split ring tool. OR
2. start to remove the old trebles, but do not remove entirely. The split ring will open up enough to get the new trebles on. With a bit of jiggling the old ones come off and the new ones are installed.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I'm interested in this little split ring tool or to fashion one up myself. I'm getting peeved using my thumb nail and agree those size trebles go in your fingers with eeze !!! Can anyone take a closeup pic of the business end of these tools so I can have a go at modifying some thin nosed tweezers I have. Cheers Pat.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Here you go Pat. Mine are the Smith pincettes mentioned above:


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Jason sort of the image I had so very helpfull mate. Thanks again Cheers Pat.


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

Cut them off with side cutters so you don't stab yourself and buy some decent doubles, no split ring required :lol:

I like the small split pliers idea, might have to have a go myself too.

Steve


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I got the pliers and file to a pair of long nosed tweezers I had and come up with this. It works a treat cheers fellas. Pat.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Smith pincettes x4 - if your changing little trebels or split rings frequently, they're worth every cent


----------



## hulmy (Jul 4, 2010)

I think I'll do the same. Nice one.


----------



## oldbarboy (Sep 29, 2011)

I just wanted to say i got a pair of the Smiths. Worth every cent. Now just got to find glasses that magnifies them. Thanks for all of your suggestions but the Smiths are great for me.


----------

